
Google is banning Irish abortion referendum ads ahead of vote - neo4sure
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/09/google-is-banning-irish-abortion-referendum-ads-ahead-of-vote/
======
leoc
Irish Times article: [https://www.irishtimes.com/news/politics/google-
abortion-vot...](https://www.irishtimes.com/news/politics/google-abortion-
vote-ad-ban-unprecedented-so-why-did-they-do-it-1.3489617)

